# Beauregard 5 Months Old Today!



## Jefroka (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, my boy is 5 months old today and 33" long. And guess what I saw today, right as he was relieving himself? Yep, hemipenes, 100% no guessing now. 

Pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/November102009?authkey=Gv1sRgCLH6t-PH5d2bmgE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... PH5d2bmgE#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## whoru (Nov 10, 2009)

wow he is gettin big an very handsome


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 10, 2009)

whoru said:


> wow he is gettin big an very handsome



Thanks! He's very sweet also can pet his head, rub his jowls, he really likes people.

They definitely do calm down as they age/grow. He has never ever snapped at me, bit my wife when he was small but it was because she nudged him out of a corner, is the way she put it, lol.


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow amazing. Good job, Jefroka!


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Richard!


...Jefroka


----------



## fredrick (Nov 13, 2009)

Is that a blue and red crossbreed?


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 14, 2009)

fredrick said:


> Is that a blue and red crossbreed?



Its an extreme giant I acquired June 30, 2009 from Bobby. He was hatched June 10, 2009.


...Jefroka


----------



## tegukwam (Nov 14, 2009)

Great looking tegu. Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 14, 2009)

tegukwam said:


> Great looking tegu. Cant wait to get mine.



Tegus are wonderful, I absolutely adore mine. He's such a good boy, so gentle and dog tame.


...Jefroka


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Nov 20, 2009)

outstanding tegu can't beleive bobby would sell such an amazing animal :cheers


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 21, 2009)

obsessedwithserpents said:


> outstanding tegu can't beleive bobby would sell such an amazing animal :cheers



Care to explain? I'm confused Ok, maybe a joke, right?


...Jefroka


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Nov 21, 2009)

just meant something as awesome as that would be like a hold back or something. just a joke not tryin to mean nothin cheeky


----------

